# Thoughts Please (:



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Born April 4, 2011. First freshening in Feb. Her dam is RPS Acres Alice and her sire is South-Fork Tolstoi. She is bred to South-Fork Pardee Boy for early March kids. Would love thoughts on her. Also the first doe from this breeding will be retained but a buck or second doe will be available. Located in southern wisconsin. Thanks!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

She's pretty! Her udder could use more capacity, but of course, she's a FF.


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you. Her dam has a phenomenal udder along with her maternal granddam so I hope she follows suit


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Love her! She is stunning 

Good thing I'm not closer


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Love her! She is stunning
> 
> Good thing I'm not closer


Thank you! Very excited for these kids


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

benellimay said:


> Thank you! Very excited for these kids


I would imagine  I would be too!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

She's a very correct, angular, dairy doe with a lot of promise. An udder like that only gets better!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She is lacking in capacity and udder depth, but other than that, great udder  very nice doe as well.


----------



## benellimay (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree I like her. Yes her udder will only improve on capacity at next freshening.


----------

